# Bug iStat Menu 4



## SteamEdge (28 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous,
J'ai installer iStat Menu 4 tout à l'heure pour voir les petits nouveautés. Mais j'ai un bug : j'ai que mes deux disques durs dans les sondes de températures. Je n'ai plus la température de mon processeur, mon northbridge, etc... 

Quelqu'un d'autre à ce problème ? Je suis sur un Mac Mini 2,6GHz sous OS X 10.8.2.

Ici, ce sont les utilitaires "bureautique" plus quelques inclassables, tout ce qui est "utilitaires système", c'est soit dans Mac OS X s'ils sont signés "Apple", soit dans son sous-forum "Customisation" s'ils sont "de tierce partie". On déménage.


----------

